# FC2008 November Newsletter



## frysco (Nov 27, 2007)

Further Confusion 2008 - November Newsletter

*In this issue:* 
1.  Pre-Registration closes December 30th 
2.  FCTV Needs Your Help 
3.  Furry Night Live '08 - Ninja Master seeks disciples 
4.  Art Show is Sold Out 
5.  Furry Market Place almost Sold Out 
6.  Species Track Panel Information 
7.  Would you like to take a survey? 
8.  Further Confusion 2008 in Second Life 
9.  Next Public Meeting


*1.  Pre-Registration closes December 30th*

Just a reminder that with the holidays fast approaching, the deadline for pre-registration cutoff is 11:59pm (Pacific time) December 30th.

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/registration

*2.  FCTV Needs Your Help*

FCTV is seeking staff to help with our production at _Further Confusion_ 2008! If you have any experience in any of the following areas, please send a short blurb about your skills to fctv_@_furtherconfusion.org. We are looking for the following:

- Camera Operators 
- Video Switcher Operator (aka, Technical Director) 
- Technical Assistant

We're mostly looking for camera operators. This will mostly entail you operating a camera on a tripod. You must be able to follow directions from the director on a headset and know how to smoothly pan, tilt and zoom a camera when you're on "Live". We will need you during most of the main events happening at main stage. Provided we have enough volunteers for camera, you won't need to be on a camera at all events (unless you want to be).

We also need camera operators to do handheld video for events such as Critter Olympics and other panels as needed. This means you should have a steady hand if you're doing something where a tripod is not applicable, and be able to keep a reasonable shot at other times if you are on a tripod

For Video Switcher, we need someone who can operate a video switcher (Training can be provided, but prior experience is a big bonus) and follow directions from the director. This basically means you listen to the director to tell you which camera to switch to, and switch to that camera when told. In some circumstances, when the director is not available, the video switcher will need to make their own decisions about which camera to go to.

Technical assistant will help FCTV Lead and/or Second with technical related tasks. This may include running cables, hooking up equipment and running tapes and batteries around to camera operators during a live performance.

If any of these things sound interesting to you, and you can spare some time (Even if for just 1 event), please email fctv_@_furtherconfusion.org.

*3.  Furry Night Live '08 - Ninja Master seeks disciples*

Ninja SUMMON! We are seeking intrepid souls who are organized, punctual and silent to fill our Stage Ninja Dojo. Please contact us at fnl@furtherconfusion.org

Furry Night Live 2008 approaches quickly! FC's Sunday evening stage show features a variety of furry acts performed live. New this year we are accepting short video segments to complement the live on-stage acts. If you have an act or are otherwise interested in participating, it is vital you join the FNL08 discussion mailing list at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/signup/fnl

PLEASE NOTE: We will be shooting for a rough lineup by mid-January, and space is limited. If you have any special requirements beyond plain CD/DVD playback - live audio, instruments, or other custom audio sources, be sure to contact us at fnl_@_furtherconfusion.org or we may not be able to fulfill your needs. Don't wait for FC itself! Also watch for news about the new website http://www.furrynightlive.org/ and the "furrynightlive" LiveJournal community!

*4.  Art Show is Sold Out*

General space in the art show is sold out. Any new applications may be put onto our waiting list in case panels open up later on. Also, if you intend to bring art to the show "just in case", please e-mail us at artshow_@_furtherconfusion.org so we can plan, and keep you informed.

*5.  Furry Market Place almost Sold Out*

The Furry Market Place is almost sold out. Sales will close on December 1st, 2007. At the time of this writing there are only 3 spaces left.

*6.  Species Track Panel Information*

For all you species panel enthusiasts, we have 12 different panels this year.  All the regulars will be represented, including aquatic furs, avians, canines, dragons & scalies, felines, foxes, hybrid furs, minotaurs, and rodents. But we've also got two new ones:  Gryphons and Rabbits.  Panels begin Thursday evening at 9pm with the last one ending on Sunday at 3:30pm.  Come and enjoy both fact and fiction, fans and specialists!

*7.  Would you like to take a survey?*

_Further Confusion_ Gaming needs you! This year will feature the FC debut of Fur-mily Feud, and we need survey answers! The first set of questions has already been posted to the 'furcon' LiveJournal and our forums (at http://www.furtherconfusion.org/forums/), and a new set will be posted every Thursday. Every answer you give us helps us put on a great show! Also, starting in December, FC Gaming will start accepting applications for five-player teams to play Fur-mily Feud live at FC! You don't want to miss this great new show!  Details for how to apply will be posted separately.

*8.  Further Confusion 2008 in Second Life*

If you play SecondLife be sure to come visit our beautiful themed club house on Critter Valley at (164, 162, 22). Get your free tee shirts from the vendors in our information kiosk, collect the whole set! Join our group "FURther CONfusion"(note the spelling) - its free too! Come enjoy a variety of games in our games park just over the bridge to the south of the club house area.

*9.  Next Public Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be December 15th starting at noon in the San Jose Doubletree. Come be part of something great and volunteer. Look at any LCD screen for "_Further Confusion_..." to see what meeting room we are in.

-- 
_Further Confusion_ 
info_@_furtherconfusion.org 
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

